# concerts/festivals/gatherings



## tober (Sep 26, 2007)

anybody know good ways to get into ticketed events and festivals


----------



## mike (Sep 26, 2007)

you could get a box of those white armbands and coler in whatver color or design was on the ones the place the shows ats using(if there using armbands).


----------



## Grace (Sep 26, 2007)

Nooo don't do the fake wristband thing. It's too easy for security guards to tell, and they're on top of that shit. There's also usually stuff written on the wristbands themselves, at least at festivals. 

I work as a security guard at a bar in Sayerville, NJ (http://www.starlandballroom.com if anyone wants to visit me. We just had George Clinton and P-Funk play!!! And my friend Casey Noon who works with me smoked a joint with him between sets!!!) Anyway, I worked at the Gathering of the Vibes festival in August and despite cold, cold hatred between different security teams, whenever a new "fake wristband" scam came anew (green electrical tape, paper, etc.) we radioed in on each others' channels. 

The best way to sneak in is, honestly, through a hole in a fence. They're usually in secluded areas because they've been made by locals, and are never covered because the #1 piece of advice I can give you about security at festivals is that they are SHORT STAFFED like woah. I worked a 25 hour shift one time. With no food. And no breaks. In the rain. With bad hair. 

Either that or, depending on the area (if it's on a beach, you're golden) there are other ways: through the woods, around a lake. The trick is to go anywhere that will bring you already inside the backstage area. You can also get lucky and find an adorable security guard who doesn't care as much about her job as she does a good story, and good beer...

Post edited by: Grace, at: 2007/09/26 18:25


----------



## tober (Sep 27, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Grace (Sep 28, 2007)

You have to know one of the band members in that case. You could try to pose as someone's merch guy, and then some idiot might let you in. Building security is easy because there are walls, and fewer entrances. It really depends -- in situations like that you have to play it by ear. You wouldn't happen to be a cute girl, would you? Because then you can usually flirt your way into anything.


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Sep 28, 2007)

Get in touch in advance with the event, pretend to be press, press pass.


----------

